# Casting braided stainless steel probems



## MarkD (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been trying to cast some braided stainless steel blanks using Alumilite and have been having some issues. I have been painting the tubes, allowing them to dry, attaching the braided stainless steel to the tube using CA, and after a few days I have been casting them in clear Alumilite. It appears that either the Alumilite is not adhering well to the stainless steel initially or the bond is being broken during the trimming ( sanding ) or turning process.

Does anyone have suggestions as to what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 7, 2014)

I cast lots of braided stainless steel using Polyester Resin and have never had any problems.

Les


----------



## MarkD (Dec 7, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> I cast lots of braided stainless steel using Polyester Resin and have never had any problems.
> 
> Les


I have seen your castings and they are outstanding. Unfortunately I don't  have any Polyester Resin. All I have is Alumilite. I'm not sure if this  is the difference or not since Alumilite usually adheres very well.

What do you use to adhere the ss to the tube?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 7, 2014)

MarkD said:


> rd_ab_penman said:
> 
> 
> > I cast lots of braided stainless steel using Polyester Resin and have never had any problems.
> ...



Mark,
I just stretch the braid tight on the tube and anchor at each end with Thin CA.

Les


----------



## MarkD (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll give that method a try. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dozuki (Dec 7, 2014)

Darn you are motivating me to add yet one more thing to my list of things to do.  Your pen looks great.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 7, 2014)

Alumilite is not the best resin to use for casting materials wrapped onto the tubes such as snake skins, labels and braided sleeves.  Polyester resin is a much better choice. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



MarkD said:


> I have been trying to cast some braided stainless steel blanks using Alumilite and have been having some issues.


----------



## Janster (Dec 8, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > rd_ab_penman said:
> ...



  Nice work Les. How do you trim the sleeves at the ends? Thanks....Jan


----------

